# backcountry food prep?



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

What is better packing this: https://www.amazon.com/Petforu-Camp...TF8&qid=1473456180&sr=1-5&keywords=pack+stove

Or just using a fire to cook food...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> What is better packing this: https://www.amazon.com/Petforu-Camp...TF8&qid=1473456180&sr=1-5&keywords=pack+stove
> 
> Or just using a fire to cook food...


I like the stove, no black soot on the pans to clean up and you can still use it if fire restrictions are in use. Does add a little more weight with the canisters.

And works if it has been raining and you cant find dry wood.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

How many canisters should I bring with me for 9 days? Ramen noodles, Spam tortillas, and mountain house meals everyday.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> How many canisters should I bring with me for 9 days? Ramen noodles, Spam tortillas, and mountain house meals everyday.


Some variables on that, the canister should give you some burn rates or times, but I would get one and see how many times you could bring a pot to boil with a canister. Also you need to know what altitude you are cooking at since water will get no hotter than boiling and won't be as hot at 10000 ft elevation but it shouldn't matter if you just poor the boiling water into the food and wait for it to soften. That part will take longer but if you have something that has to cook for a while in boiling water that will take longer and use more gas.

If going for that many days I would test it before I go and see if it is too many canisters to carry. If it was me for that many days I would stick mainly to fire but have the stove and a couple of canisters for backup. You could stock pile dry wood during good weather in case it rains.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

You can weigh the canister before and after boiling a pot of water or cooking a similar meal your going to cook on your hunt. See how much you've used and figure out how many "boils" you going to get out of a canister. Take in account some additional burn time for altitude and it should give you a rough idea.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Have you thought about an alcohol stove. I use the whitebox stove which weighs one ounce with the shield

http://whiteboxalcoholstoves.com/

I use HEET alcohol that you get from auto parts store (yellow container). 30ml will boil a cup at any altitude. The pluses of the alcohol stove is that is works at any elevation, it is lighter because you have no metal canister and the stove itslef is one flippin ounce.

The negatives are that there is no heat regulation, its for boiling water only pretty much, the heat is not adjustable, it's full power when you light it until it burns out. You cannot turn it off, you measure your fuel, pour it in and away you go.

I like it because it is bomb proof, its not going to fail, no mechanical issues to deal with and its light weight. You take some measurements at home, figure out your liquid requirements, take a plastic tablespoon to measure the fuel and there you have it.

I have used mine for about 7 years and really like it.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I already have alcohol stove so i guess I can consider to use it instead of the other stove that I just ordered. I guess I can always just use fire as a back up. My biggest thing is that I don't want to have to pack the kitchen sink. It took me a while but I finally just gave in an upgraded my pack.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> You can weigh the canister before and after boiling a pot of water or cooking a similar meal your going to cook on your hunt. See how much you've used and figure out how many "boils" you going to get out of a canister. Take in account some additional burn time for altitude and it should give you a rough idea.


I have kept tract of how many boils I can get out of most every type of stove I have used. That's really cool, now if I could only find all my notes.

I'm using Jetboil these days. Here's my notes:

*JETBOIL SOL*
*Capacity - 18 oz of water*
*Boils 16 oz (2 cups) of water - 2.3 minutes*

*100 g/3.5 oz canister burn time - 60 minutes*
*100 g/3.5oz boils 12 liters of water - total *
*100 g/3.5 oz boils 50 cups of water - total*
*100 g/3.5 oz makes 25 - 2-cup backpacking meals*

*JETBOIL SUMO*
*Capacity - 44 oz of water*
*Boils 32 oz (4 cups) of water - 4.3 minutes*

*230 g/3.5 oz canister burn time - 60 minutes*
*230 g/3.5oz boils 24 liters of water - total *
*230 g/3.5 oz boils 100 cups of water - total*
*230 g/3.5 oz makes 50 - 2-cup backpacking meals*

*JETBOIL SOL*
*Capacity - 18 oz of water*
*Boils 16 oz (2 cups) of water - 2.3 minutes*

*100 g/3.5 oz canister burn time - 60 minutes*
*100 g/3.5oz boils 12 liters of water - total *
*100 g/3.5 oz boils 50 cups of water - total*
*100 g/3.5 oz makes 25 - 2-cup backpacking meals*

*JETBOIL SUMO*
*Capacity - 44 oz of water*
*Boils 32 oz (4 cups) of water - 4.3 minutes*

*230 g/3.5 oz canister burn time - 60 minutes*
*230 g/3.5oz boils 24 liters of water - total *
*230 g/3.5 oz boils 100 cups of water - total*
*230 g/3.5 oz makes 50 - 2-cup backpacking meals

*I keep a small laminated "boil list" in all my cook stoves now. Any used fuel canister has a piece of masking tape on it with the number of boils wrote on it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> What is better packing this: https://www.amazon.com/Petforu-Camp...TF8&qid=1473456180&sr=1-5&keywords=pack+stove
> 
> Or just using a fire to cook food...


I have stoves very similar to that, Coleman Peak 1s. I'll see if I can find my boil notes for them.

.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I love using my Jetboil. I highly recommend it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

